# I Didn't Think I Spent That Much This Year



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

...That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  

I received a little unexpected package this afternoon. Definately a nice touch, thanks!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

So now i'm wondering where the hell mine is. Must still be in the mail. Nice addition Brandon.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> So now i'm wondering where the hell mine is. Must still be in the mail. Nice addition Brandon.


I know your buying habits...I'm sure yours is coming soon! :r


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I need to pick up my buying next year!!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate to admit that I got one as well...

Must have spent too much!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I need to pick up my buying next year!!


More buying; less posting.

 hehehehe


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BP22 said:


> ...That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> I received a little unexpected package this afternoon. Definately a nice touch, thanks!


I just got mine today too. Nice little gift. I needed one of those.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

not bad, keep it stocked


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

he personally delivered mine... guess i spent more than any of you...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> he personally delivered mine... guess i spent more than any of you...


Nah, just pity for an Iggles fan...:r


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

BP22 said:


> ...That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> I received a little unexpected package this afternoon. Definately a nice touch, thanks!


Disappointing that it was empty though.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

BP22 said:


> I received a little unexpected package this afternoon.


Hey, that's nice. Who sent it to you?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> Hey, that's nice. Who sent it to you?


Sanity Clause....


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Jack1000 said:


> Disappointing that it was empty though.


Empty????

Mine had two Sig IIs in it.  

Not really, just some cardboard tubes...


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

ColdCuts said:


> Hey, that's nice. Who sent it to you?


the website name is on the case


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Out of curiosity, does his first name start with the letter "R"?


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

LSUTIGER said:


> the website name is on the case


Believe me, I really _tried_ to read it!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Do they do this every year or is this something new? 

I do know one thing, I won't be getting one. 

Crap, when is cbid going to start sending out extras?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Damm.....I didn't get one but then again I didn't spend that much on cigars this year


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Damm.....I didn't get one but then again I didn't spend that much on cigars this year


That's cause he doesn't have anything old enough or rare enough for you.  :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Damm.....I didn't get one but then again I didn't spend that much on cigars this year


:r

Nothing here as well. Sigh! Guess it was only for the big spenders.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Nothing here as well. Sigh! Guess it was only for the big spenders.


:tpd: :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Nothing here as well. Sigh! Guess it was only for the big spenders.


Me niether, guess I am a small fry !


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nor I. Hate to think how much I'd have to spend to get one though...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Nothing here as well. Sigh! Guess it was only for the big spenders.


I guess I can wear this like a badge of honor...I have something Klugs doesn't have...:r


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I got one too. I had the same question, (i.e. how much did I really spend this year), and then I wondered what he might have sent had I not had some friends place orders for me to keep the purchases off the spousal radar? I had about 6 big purchases handled by others.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> he personally delivered mine... guess i spent more than any of you...


i got 2 of them.. oh yeah. one of them is docs...lol..did anyone get any cognac? they sent vsop hennesey



Navydoc said:


> Damm.....I didn't get one but then again I didn't spend that much on cigars this year


i have yours bro..


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Did you also get a handwritten "thank you" letter from his son who is in college? That would be the kicker!

"Dear Sir,
Thank you for funding my dream of becoming an Art Historian..."


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I guess I can wear this like a badge of honor...I have something Klugs doesn't have...:r


At least until last thursday.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i got 2 of them.. oh yeah. one of them is docs...lol..did anyone get any cognac? they sent vsop hennesey
> 
> i have yours bro..


Sweet...I was getting worried


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sweet...I was getting worried


No worries. Just duck if you hear gunfire will ya.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> At least until last thursday.


*Bastage!!!* :r

Have a Merry Christmas Dave.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Two for two...I feel guilty this year though.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

So now i'm wondering where the hell mine is. Must still be in the mail.

I just copied and pasted from last years quote. I have a feeling something will show.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

BP22 said:


> ...That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> I received a little unexpected package this afternoon. Definately a nice touch, thanks!


let me guess, cohiba keychains?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> let me guess, cohiba keychains?


Your psychic powers are strong Ronnie...:r


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, I spent way too much on everything this year. Next will have to be different...probably not.

Bruin7


----------

